# S14 Transmission Problems



## ncyz250racer (May 18, 2007)

Ok guys I am sorry if this is has already been asked but I have searched here, ********, and googled it and keep getting different information. I have 96 S14 with the 5 speed manual and it is damn near impossible to shift into first anything above 15 MPH, which kinda sucks being that I have the J30 rear dif in (ie tall gears). 
Yes I have changed to synthetic (Amsoil MTG I believe it was) 
Is 1st gear synchronized or not?
What can I do to fix this if anything? Or is it just the way the trans is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Before you condemn any tranny internals, check the clutch pedal free play; if it's too much, the clutch may not be releasing enough.


----------



## ncyz250racer (May 18, 2007)

Thanks I will give that I try tonight. I hope it's that easy, but of course then I will just look stupid, lol.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

I don't know of any car 1990 and up car without synchronizers on ANY gear aside from reverse. To clear a few things up, first gear has a synchronizer. If it didn't, you would be having problems at speeds as low as 5 mph as well.

Is it just really tough to get in first gear when moving at 15 mph, or does it actually grind? I would say that your clutch is not releasing. Like rogoman said, I would check the clutch pedal free play. If you have not replaced your clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder yet either, I would go about replacing both. The internal seals can be worn out, and you may not even know about it. A lot of times they leak _internally _ (fluid slips past the piston/seal) without loosing fluid.

David


----------



## Kyu-ju-kue (Mar 9, 2007)

VERY, VERY, bad info. If you don't have problems going into 1st at any other time, then you have no problem. If you had a problem coming out of 1st, then yes, it could be the slave, master cylinder or other random clutch related part.


----------

